# intake causes air sensor to go!!!



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

Yesterday while merging onto the highway my 2003 spec v toaly bit the dust. al power totally gone couldn't go fater thatn 20mph, car stuttering would not move, barley made it to dealship. This mouring the call me up and tell me the mass air flow sensor is GONE!!! that's a 600 dollar part. They said it was caused by my stillen High flow intake. I have had the intake on for 6,000 miles with no problems and was told that it would be fine. I was told the headers, pulleys and wires would be fine also but if my car can't even handle my intake then screw I'll have to keep it stock!!!! WTF WTF WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

yeah you're screwed. you pretty much have to pay the money for a new one. the oil from the filter tends to destroy the maf. your warranty is gone since you installed the filter.

try taking it home, put the oem intake on and bring it to another location... just forget you even had the intake when you bring it in. and next time shake the hell out of the filter before you put it on your car! don't over oil that damn thing!


----------



## dwill9578 (Jan 13, 2003)

not screwed dealership paying for this time, but I wonder now that most of th oil is off the filter I'll be fine?? anyway that sux cause a intake is the smallest mod I can do, what will the car do when I go for headers pulleys etc?????????? I think I hate my car!!!


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

you're overreacting... the MAF is the most sensitive part to the oil that comes off the filter. if they put too much oil on it from Stillen then that's what got you. Just wipe off any excess oil from the inside, shake it off and wipe it again! don't clean it again for like 60k miles unless you get it completely soaked in mud.


----------



## MNspecV11 (Nov 4, 2002)

I think I saw a guy who had the same thing happen on the b15 board. He called nissan direct and got it covered under warrenty. Check what he had to say about it.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*OIL+AIR*

I put allot of oil on my filter after i hydrolocked my car and soaked it and never thought about that. Its been about 10-15k miles since then and it sometimes has trouble starting but i think it did that since it was new. Dunno. It runs perfect though. Damn you must of had ALLOT of oil on that filter.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

it takes a while sometimes... I had my filter running for 25K miles and it crapped out on my on my drive north to Sacramento for thanksgiving... had to fix it at a gas station on the road!!!

btw the oil won't help you preventing hydrolocking...


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*I know*

Yeah i know, i hydro locked because i forgot to put that cover on that covers the intake in the wheel well. one day it POURED and the car just kept hydrolocking. Wait what crapped out on you 25K later??? Anythig i should be concerned about in regards to me putting alllot of oil on the filter......its been fine for 10-15k and i would think its dry by now. (other than the extra wear i caused by hydrolocking it)?


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

the MAF, it took 25k miles to kill my maf... but if you over oiled it and it's dry now the damage has already been done... just don't do it again! my problem was I over cleaned mine (once a year)... bad idea!


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*wow*

oh wow, yeah i let mine air dry overnight and then put it on the car and let it sit on the car for a few hours then drove...all i remember is i oiled it allot. i have driven 26k miles as of 2.1.03 I will have owned my car for one year. If it still works the damage has been done. however there are no mechanical parts in the MAF so why wouldnt cleaning the oil out resolve your problem? I have never heard of someone burning a MAF out that way. hehe my dealer saw it and said "THE INCREASE IN AIR FLOW IS GOING TO BURN IT UP AND KILL YOUR FUEL ECONOMY!!!" they said it just like that.


----------



## James (Apr 29, 2002)

because the maf is a little piece of heated metal in there that when the particle of oils (microscopic) fly and hit it it tends to burn and stick on there... after a while there is a film on there and it gives inaccurate readings and one day it will die out. doesn't matter if you let the oil dry overnight either.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

Also...................that's a hi flo intake.........not a full CAI. if it wasn't secured tightly, the intake could have bounced and caused the MAF to break. That's what happened to me. Now I'm running a CAI and won't have any problems like that.


----------



## lowridin23 (Jul 23, 2002)

Get a apex filter. They don't put oil on the filter element.


----------



## SilverSpec175 (Jul 22, 2002)

Since you guys are having these problems with your filters, how often would you suggest I clean mine, I was going to do it for the first time at 15000 ( I put it on around 3), but if It's going to kill my MAF sensor it can wait.


----------



## Cableguykj (Dec 8, 2002)

*clean*

The only reason i cleaned mine is cause i ran off the road and it was covered in dirt afterwards. If you install the fender lining and dont live in a dusty dry area then you should be able to get like 60000 miles. The filter is supposed to have some dirt in it thats helps it work. Mine was covered in dirt and submerged in water so there wasnt hardly any oil left on it.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

here's a suggestion. buy the cheap $30 filters from pep boys or whatever...............that way, all you need to do is replace them every 60k or so. They're cheap, don't have a ton of oil, and you don't have to worry about cleaning them.


----------

